# Best brands of cat/dog food



## Zelda (Jan 14, 2011)

I would like to give Popper some canned foods and wondering what is the best brands or kinds some of you have used? I mean kitten & puppy or adult, any ideas would be most welcome. I just think a little variety would be good.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

A good starting point is usually the canned version of whatever dry food you offer, provided it's a good brand. Some good names to look for are Wellness and Natural Balance. Wellness also has these Wellness Healthy Indulgence packets that have chunks of meat in gravy. They're healthy and have been a huge hit with Lily in the past.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I like the Wellness Healthy Indulgence pouches. They're healthy and look pretty tasty, my girls love them.


----------

